# How strong will be the EoS Strawhats ?



## Captain Altintop (Aug 17, 2013)

I'm very curious about their final stats in terms of power, so what do you think?

Luffy 
v
Roger ~ Prime WB ~ Zoro
v
Old WB ~ Sanji
v
Current Admirals
v
Vista ~ Franky
v
Hancock ~ Kuma ~ Robin
v
Brook
v
Current M3 ~ Jimbei ~ Chopper
v
Usopp ~ Nami
v
v
CC


----------



## RF (Aug 17, 2013)

Neither Sanji, nor Zoro will be as strong as _Old _Whitebeard, let alone prime. Other than that, I can't say I disagree.


----------



## jNdee~ (Aug 17, 2013)

Strongest crew, regardless of parallel


----------



## Goomoonryong (Aug 17, 2013)

They'll be the strongest crew in one piece history, I agree with your list for the most part but I dont think Zoro will be equal to Roger and prime WB.


----------



## JoJo (Aug 17, 2013)

> Roger ~ Prime WB ~ Zoro
> v
> Old WB ~ Sanji



This is quite the Jump. They'll always be the M3. _Extremely_ Close in power. Luffy > Zoro > Sanji.


----------



## Orca (Aug 17, 2013)

First of all. I disagree with Old WB > Admirals. They are equals.

Secondly I won't compare straw hats to the older generations. Personally, for me it wouldn't be fun if we set limits to the straw hats powers.


----------



## RF (Aug 17, 2013)

Luffee is like a more believable version of Haruhifan.


----------



## Orca (Aug 17, 2013)

Sakazuki said:


> Luffee is like a more believable version of Haruhifan.



What traits did the one named "Haruhifan" have?


----------



## Etherborn (Aug 17, 2013)

Luffy - Above Roger.

Zoro - Above prime Rayleigh.

Sanji - Above admiral level.

Franky - Jozu.

Brook - Vista

Robin - Current Law

Chopper - Vergo

Usopp - Caesar

Nami - Enel

If you wanna add in Jinbe, he should be admiral level.


----------



## RF (Aug 17, 2013)

Luffee said:


> What traits did the one named "Haruhifan" have?



He had very, very, _very_ controversial opinions.


----------



## Orca (Aug 17, 2013)

Sakazuki said:


> He had very, very, _very_ controversial opinions.



I see. Very well then.


----------



## Orca (Aug 17, 2013)

Transcendent Samurai said:


> Luffy - Above Roger.
> 
> Zoro - Above prime Rayleigh.
> 
> ...



Nami = enel? Lmao


----------



## Etherborn (Aug 17, 2013)

Luffee said:


> Nami = enel? Lmao



Yep, I believe in her, as I do all of the EoS Strawhats. However, I wouldn't say that if I thought Enel was anywhere near the current monster trio. I rank him below Caesar.


----------



## Vengeance (Aug 17, 2013)

Luffy - Prime Roger/Whitebeard level (or slightly above)

Zoro - Prime Rayleigh level (or slightly above)

Sanji - Kizaru aka strong admiral level 

Not sure about the rest, maybe like this:

Franky: Lower Top Tier

Brook, Chopper, Usopp,: High High Tier

Robin: Mid High Tier 

Nami: Low High Tier


----------



## Mihawk (Aug 17, 2013)

Luffy-Stronger than Roger, Akainu, & EOS BB

Zoro-Stronger than Prime Rayleigh, Mihawk, & EOS Shiryu

Sanji-Stronger than Scopper & Kizaru

Robin-Marco level(don't bash me over this, I just really want her to be the 4th strongest SH at some point. Unlike the rest, this is just wishful thinking on my part )

Franky-Jozu level

Brook-Vista level

Usopp-Stronger than Yasopp & EOS Van Auger

The rest I don't know


----------



## Shinthia (Aug 17, 2013)

Luffy - Prime WB level or stronger

Zoro - Prime Ray level or stronger

Sanji - Admiral level or stronger


----------



## TrolonoaZoro (Aug 17, 2013)

Luffy- prime Roger/strongest yonko
Zoro-Rayleigh/depending on how strong Kidd becomes he might be up there with Zoro.
Sanji-Pre skip Kizaru.


----------



## trance (Aug 17, 2013)

Luffy >= Roger/Prime Whitebeard

Zoro >= Prime Rayleigh/Mihawk

Sanji >= Yonko/Admiral level

Franky = Low top tier

Brook = Low top tier

Robin = High high tier

Chopper = Mid high tier

Nami/Usopp = Mid high tier


----------



## Halcyon (Aug 17, 2013)

The way I see it, Luffy and Zoro are obviously going to surpass Roger and Ray.
If we see more of Scopper, we might be able to say the same for Sanji. As for the rest..

Mid3 should be around lower top, highest high tiers.

W3 should be around mid high tiers.


----------



## Zorofangirl24 (Aug 17, 2013)

WSM - Zoro


----------



## Zihawk (Aug 19, 2013)

Luffy: Above Prime Roger and WB
Zoro is RIGHT below him
Sanji=Prime Roger/WB level

It'd be stupid if the M3 didn't surpass or at least match the old generation heroes, which is why, at the bare minimum, they'd be at Prime Roger and WB level. Luffy is above that cause he's PK and WSM. Zoro is WSS and there is an infinitesimal gap between them. Still a gap but a small one. Then a really small gap between Zoro and Sanji. No member of the M3 will ever be able to beat another with nothing less than extreme diff.


----------



## Amol (Jun 5, 2014)

I was thinking of making this kind of thread but as there was already one so I will just revive the old one.
Monster Trio:-
Luffy:-He will be stronger than Gol D Roger . I think his powers will be feared like Whitebeard (could destroy world). I would expect PK Luffy to mid-diff an Admiral (except Akainu). 
Zoro: As many others said Zoro would be above Prime Rayleigh. I consider Prime Rayleigh to be stronger than admiral as old Rayleigh stalemated with Kizaru. Zoro would High-diff an admiral .
Sanji:- I think Sanji would be bit stronger than Kizaru. Hence Sanji would extreme high diff an Admiral. Black Leg Sanji would be best martial artist in the world. 
-----------------------------------------
Middle Trio:
Franky:- Franky is difficult to place. If team strength mechanics remain same then monster trio should be considerably stronger than middle trio. I think Franky would be Marco level . He will be strong but never will be able to defeat admiral .
Franky would be ultimate pacifista WG was hoping to build. His strongest attack should be island buster.
Robin:- I personally want a female admiral level character in this series(for some reason I don't count big mom). Sadly Robin won't be that female. Robin would be as strong as Doflamingo, may be even Jozu. She would give any admiral run for money but that's it. All she needs is to learn haki.
Brook:- He will be as strong as Vista. He would be able to clash with WSS (Zoro) for prolong time in pure swordsmanship. He will also able to atleast stall an admiral .
--------------------------------------------
Weakling Trio:
Chopper:- For some reason I think chopper's MP is going to evolve. He will be strong as current Luffy. It may seem overpowered now but I am sure in the end it will seem ok.  chopper would be atleast strong enough to defeat VA like Vergo with less than high diff.
Nami:- Well Nami will never be physical fighter. So durability will be issue in her overall strength . Her current firepower is actually good (she can electrocute whole building immediately now ). Nami will be able to recreate Enel's Raigou with some prep and more time . Overall Nami would be below current Sanji's level.
Usopp:- Oda had once said that Usopp will be always weakest member of crew. Ideally I would have placed him in middle trio because Usopp will surpass his father and I don't think Yasopp is a weakling. For now I will go by Oda's statement .  Usopp in the end will be trickiest opponent to have . He with enough prep would be able to defeat people stronger than him. He of course without doubt will be a true Sogeking. Overall Usopp would be stronger than average vice admirals.
----------------------------------------
Honourable Mention:
Thousand Sunny:- I fully expect Sunny to be strong enough to beat buster call by all itself (just battleship fight) without much trouble.
It is always possible that Franky would convert Sunny into a mecha in the end . That robo sunny would be as strong as Optimus Prime


----------



## Magician (Jun 5, 2014)

Luffy - Slightly stronger than Roger
Zoro - Around Prime Garp level
Sanji - Prime Shiki
Franky - Around Jozu/Doflamingo
Robin - Post skip Zoro
Brook - Post skip Sanji
Chopper - Flathead Chinjao
Nami - Bart/Cavendish level
Usopp - Bart/Cavendish level


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Jun 5, 2014)

If we're talking about the epilogue, I can see Luffy surpassing Roger, Zoro surpassing Rayleigh, not sure about the rest.
If we're talking about the final war...up to Oda, but I doubt Luffy will truly be on Roger's level until the epilogue.


Amol said:


> That robo sunny would be as strong as Optimus Prime


Optimus Prime >>>>>>>>> Sunny.


----------



## Monkey D Dragon (Jun 5, 2014)

I'm sorry but the thought of EOS Nami being able to even beat east blue M3 is laughable indeed. Sorry EOS Nami will probably reach Alabasta Robin level at best, the only Strawhats who are gonna be worth a damn are Luffy,Zoro,Sanji, and Franky. Robin will not surpass Boa Hancock but will get close. I can't imagine someone from Shanks, Whitebeard, Blackbeard crew acting the way the rest of the Strawhats do when they first started out is unimaginable, running around acting like chickens with their heads cut off from opponents. When the Strawhats fight the Blackbeard Pirates it will be the biggest plot driven bullshit evvveerrr!!! , Let's not kid ourselves the M3 and Franky will be the Strawhats feared across the seas, the rest are just along for the ride.


----------



## Amol (Jun 6, 2014)

Honey Words said:


> I'm sorry but the thought of EOS Nami being able to even beat east blue M3 is laughable indeed. Sorry EOS Nami will probably reach Alabasta Robin level at best


mm.. Current Nami can arguebally beat a pacifista provided with enough distance. 
(EOS Nami =/= Any East Blue M3 ),this is laughable because of that.
Current nami will murder East Blue M3 together. What do you think EOS will do? If she can't beat someone from east blue not even paradise then what do you think she was doing in time skip to be able to survive New World ?


----------



## Bonly (Jun 6, 2014)

Luffy -  Either above or on Roger's level

Zoro+Sanji - Around or above Rayleigh level 

Jinebi+Franky: Lower end of top tier or the higher end of High tier

Brook, Chopper, Robin: I can see them being around Vergo's/Bart's level 

Mansopp +Nami: No clue really, though I know they'd be lower the the above group.


----------



## Monkey D Dragon (Jun 6, 2014)

Amol said:


> mm.. Current Nami can arguebally beat a pacifista provided with enough distance.
> (EOS Nami =/= Any East Blue M3 ),this is laughable because of that.
> Current nami will murder East Blue M3 together. What do you think EOS will do? If she can't beat someone from east blue not even paradise then *what do you think she was doing in time skip to be able to survive New World *?



Growing her tits and no current nami gets low diff by east blue m3 and neg diff by current m3.


----------



## Amol (Jun 8, 2014)

Honey Words said:


> Growing her tits and no current nami gets low diff by east blue m3 and neg diff by current m3.



Your love for Nami shows .
Do you believe current Nami can beat people like Don Krieg and Arlong? If she can how much diff?


----------



## Dunno (Jun 8, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> Luffy >= Roger/Prime Whitebeard
> 
> Zoro >= Prime Rayleigh/Mihawk
> 
> ...



I think Franky is going to be quite a lot stronger than Brook and the rest of them, but otherwise I like this list.


----------



## Magentabeard (Jun 8, 2014)

I think Franky will be low admiral level 
But the rest of the middle trio wont even make it to low top tiers, the gap between Franky and the rest of the crew will increase


----------



## tanman (Jun 8, 2014)

I would be sorely disappointed if Franky were only as strong as Vista.
In my perfect world, EOS Brooke can match Vista. But that might be a fantasy.


----------



## Lycka (Jun 8, 2014)

tanman said:


> I would be sorely disappointed if Franky were only as strong as Vista.
> In my perfect world, EOS Brooke can match Vista. But that might be a fantasy.



No no I completely agree you're right since I said so


----------



## Captain Altintop (Jun 9, 2014)

Ah ok, I never thought that I would rate Franky this low    Franky should be Jozu level and thus stronger than Vista.


----------



## Dunno (Jun 9, 2014)

Captain Altintop said:


> Ah ok, I never thought that I would rate Franky this low    Franky should be Jozu level and thus stronger than Vista.



Franky isn't going to be stronger than Zoro and Sanji....


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 9, 2014)

Dunno said:


> Franky isn't going to be stronger than Zoro and Sanji....



Zoro and Sanji will be Kizaru level at least so it shouldn't be a problem


----------



## Dunno (Jun 9, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> Zoro and Sanji will be Kizaru level at least so it shouldn't be a problem



Implying Kizaru is stronger than Jozu.


----------



## Dr. White (Jun 11, 2014)

Kizaru > Jozu


----------



## Dunno (Jun 11, 2014)

Dr. White said:


> Kizaru > Jozu



Them lazers would just bounce off of Jozu's incredibly sparkly skin. Wouldn't work at all. Diamonds > Light.


----------



## Captain Altintop (Jun 11, 2014)

Dunno said:


> Them lazers would just bounce off of Jozu's incredibly sparkly skin. Wouldn't work at all. Diamonds > Light.


WTF ????

Elemental matchups are more important when people can't use CoA when Luffy fought Crocodile. 
Crocodile was principally stronger but got owned because Luffy used water and Croc couldnt avoid that. 

But on high-top tier level, you can't say "A beats B because his DF works well". 
Aokiji would still murder Ace mid diff at most, Kizaru would murder Jozu mid-high to high diff.

Of course Kizaru needs longer than Aokiji against Jozu, but his Haki  and overall stats should be the key to bypass or ignore Jozu's diamond defense. It's like you hurt a non-DF Jozu. DD punched Luffy too and hurt him for example.


----------



## Dunno (Jun 11, 2014)

Captain Altintop said:


> WTF ????
> 
> Elemental matchups are more important when people can't use CoA when Luffy fought Crocodile.
> Crocodile was principally stronger but got owned because Luffy used water and Croc couldnt avoid that.
> ...



You have a point, but I think you're missing another one. We're taking about Jozu here. The guy who showed clear superiority to Doflamingo, Mihawk and the admirals and was untouched until he got distracted and taken out by plot. Even without his DF he'd give an admiral a match, so when he has such a huge DF advantage, he'd win. If there was a large gap between the combatants DF-matchups might not matter, but when they are this tight they do.


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 14, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> Luffy >= Roger/Prime Whitebeard
> 
> Zoro >= Prime Rayleigh/Mihawk



This is all that matters.


----------

